# Hedgehog stopped wheeling / less active?



## kime10116 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I need your help. My hedgehog Podo is about 4 months old and I've had him for about 2 months. About 3 weeks ago, Podo reduced his wheeling dramatically from every night to only about 2-3 nights a week. I used to hear him running circles around his cage as well and now I don't hear that any more. His other behavior seems very normal- he is eating, drinking, and pooping normally. I keep his cage temp at ~78 deg F and he has a regular 12 hr lighting schedule. When I take him out of his cage in the evening for bonding, he is active and likes to explore so I have been taking him out for longer periods so that he can get his exercise. 

I've tried trimming his nails down, rewashing his wheel, changing the tilt of his wheel, checking his cage temp but nothing has really worked :/

Two weeks ago I took Podo to the vet and the vet prescribed him antibiotics (Clavamox) and gave him an application of Revolution just as safety measures but the vet wasn't sure of what was wrong with him :/ Neither one of those treatments increased his wheeling. The vet said that I should keep an eye on him, but otherwise he seems healthy and not lethargic. 

Does anyone have any experience / suggestions for this? I don't know what I'm doing wrong :/ I am worried that he will gain weight !


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

What kind of wheel do you have?


----------



## kime10116 (Sep 27, 2017)

I have a CSBW. He used to run all night on it :/


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Have you checked the wheel over ~ maybe it's become loose (there are two bolts that need tightening about once a week) or the stand may not be even? Also try changing the height. 

Could also try putting treats on it to encourage him to go it perhaps?

Also is the lighting artificial light?


----------



## kime10116 (Sep 27, 2017)

I did notice it was loose and I tightened the nut today. Otherwise the wheel looks pretty even. I'll try adjusting the height again if this doesn't do the trick.

I've tried putting treats on it but he is just too smart and hops off the wheel once he nabs it haha

His lighting is an LED bulb which comes on 7AM and shuts off 8PM. Is this ok? He gets a little natural light too since I keep him in my bedroom. Should I switch out his light bulb?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

LED light is fine. 7AM-8PM is good too. Well nothing to do, but wait and see tonight. Hopefully all works well.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeh I use an LED bulb too. I use a longer lighting schedule, lights goes off at midnight (but that's because he's in our living room so we are in there relaxing until about this time. He comes out and bonds with us during the evening with the lamp still on, mainly just sleeping and cuddling on us. Then when we go to bed its his active time. 

Is he still active during the night and just not using the wheel or is he sleeping during the night and not being active at all? When does he finish his antibiotics, maybe see if he goes back to normal once he's finished the course. I don't have experience giving medication to my boy but maybe it might have an impact on his activity?


----------



## LustExe (Sep 22, 2017)

My one year old female had this habit as well for about a month when she was about 5 months old. Hedhehogs recently became legal here in AZ, so vet choices were limited for me at the time. I reached out to the breeder, he said that she was maybe just going through a growth spurt and just felt lazy/sleepy. This continued for another couple weeks before she was back at it again.

I have a 3 month old I adopted a few days ago, and she is the opposite of my older one, always running and eating. I guess it just depends on the hedgehog at that young age.


----------



## kime10116 (Sep 27, 2017)

He's definitely not as active as he used to be. He has gotten into the habit of liner diving and I can hear him moving around and eating, but he definitely used to be more active. I'm not sure if he is just bored of his wheel because when I let him out to explore the apartment, he is very active and runs around. Podo finished his antibiotics a little over a week ago and it didn't change his behavior at all, for better or worse. 

I've been hoping that this would just be a phase or a growth spurt but I am just very paranoid :/

The last few nights I've noticed that I can hear him breathing and sniffing, almost like he is congested. He has been licking his nose a lot too, so I am worried that this is all due to a possible URI? I called the vet and have him scheduled for an appointment this afternoon. Podo already went on an antibiotic so I'm just very confused...

Thank you all for your help! I will update later tonight after the vet appointment.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Definitely sounds like Podo should go back to see the vet again. Something isn't right. Unusual behavior patterns usually indicate illness. What is he on antibiotics for?


----------



## kime10116 (Sep 27, 2017)

The vet just put him on Clavamox as a precautionary measure... To quote him we were just "shooting from the hip" to see if it would bump up his energy. That is also why Podo got a dose of Revolution. Podo has been off the antibiotics for over a week now and I can't detect any changes... I hope the vet can figure out what is wrong with him when we go today


----------



## kime10116 (Sep 27, 2017)

So the vet listened to Podo's chest and said his runny nose indicated that he might have the beginnings of a URI. He prescribed me Baytril and instructed me to give it to him twice daily for a week. He also instructed me to take him into the bathroom with me when I shower so he gets a little bit of steam. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Hope he gets better soon, keep us posted ♡


----------



## kime10116 (Sep 27, 2017)

I just wanted to give a quick update to anyone who is interested!

Podo is energetic and wheeling every night again! He still has three more doses of the antibiotic left (it was actually Bactrim, not Baytril) but he seems to be doing a lot better ! I don't know what exactly caused him to stop wheeling in the first place, but I'm guessing it weakened his immune system and caused him to get a URI. 

His sniffling has stopped and he hasn't been licking his nose as frequently. His energy levels have just gone through the roof. He's been pretty upset at me because he hates the cherry flavor of his medicine, but I'd rather have him be grumpy than sick  Thank you all for your advice, I'm going to keep a closer eye on his breathing and other behaviors from now on.


----------

